# 1970 GTO restoration question



## cardinal_67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have a 1970 GTO that was recently painted in June. Well a kid joyriding with his dads minivan ran up on the lawn and hit my sisters car into the GTO on the drivers side quarter and smashed the panel and spun the car up again the house as the rear went from 6 o'clock to 3 o'clock against the brick of the garage door. The shop, in cahoots with GEICO, determined that the car would need to be sent to a restoration shop because there is corrosion behind where the panel is where it meets the frame and it was too risky for them to try and fix (Geico basically wants to just write off the car). Do you all know of any reasonable shops in Maryland that can do this kind of work? I live in Jessup, which is in between DC and Baltimore. If any of you have suggestions or input I would really be appreciative of it. My Dad and brother in law think I should trash it. I don't want to do that as I have had the car since I was 16 and I'm 32 now and it was just completely done on the outside. No show winner but looked great from the street. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cardinal_67 (Sep 23, 2011)

No takers? anything will help guys. Please help a guy out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No help, I'm in FL, but def keep the car.. Especially if the insurance is debating to fix it. Hopefully others will help. Pics would def help.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

cardinal_67 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a 1970 GTO that was recently painted in June. Well a kid joyriding with his dads minivan ran up on the lawn and hit my sisters car into the GTO on the drivers side quarter and smashed the panel and spun the car up again the house as the rear went from 6 o'clock to 3 o'clock against the brick of the garage door. The shop, in cahoots with GEICO, determined that the car would need to be sent to a restoration shop because there is corrosion behind where the panel is where it meets the frame and it was too risky for them to try and fix (Geico basically wants to just write off the car). Do you all know of any reasonable shops in Maryland that can do this kind of work? I live in Jessup, which is in between DC and Baltimore. If any of you have suggestions or input I would really be appreciative of it. My Dad and brother in law think I should trash it. I don't want to do that as I have had the car since I was 16 and I'm 32 now and it was just completely done on the outside. No show winner but looked great from the street. Thanks in advance.


If you have classic car insurance (I have Grundy's on my 1967 GTO), your insurance carrier may be able to help you find parts and professional body guys to fix the car, especially if you have "stated value" coverage in the event of a total loss. Good luck.


----------

